

Behavior by Design - tadruj
http://www.nirandfar.com/2012/01/behavior-by-design.html

======
tadruj
More on behavior design can be learned from BJ Fogg of Stanford at
<http://tinyhabits.com/>

I designed more then 10 of my habits this way and they stick.

~~~
wahnfrieden
There's no content at this link, only an ad. Care to elaborate or link
something worthwhile? Thanks.

~~~
tadruj
Sure. Sorry for bad link.

<http://bjfogg.com/> <http://captology.stanford.edu/>
<http://behaviorgrid.org/> <http://behaviormodel.org/> \- this model is
powerful and makes zillions for ones who know how to apply it to their
products

~~~
vladig17
it's definitely an interesting model and makes good sense. do you know of a
couple of successful companies / outcomes that are based on it?

~~~
tadruj
His Stanford class few years back made a few millions in a few months and a
few million dollar start-ups :) just by making tiny Facebook apps. Don't know
exact names, but I'm sure Google will.

